# Help Please - Fish trapped in pump reservoir



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I have an 8g biocube and I was doing a WC tonight and noticed 2 fish trapped in the back, in the section where the pump is. One is a subadult male endler's and the other is a baby bristlenose pleco.

They are stuck in the chamber pictured on the far left of the image (not my photo)










It is a really narrow opening (I think too narrow for a net) and the water is only a couple of inches deep and a couple of inches down

I have tried sucking the fish out with a hose, only succeeding to get a mouthful of fish water - yuck. And the BNP keeps darting down under the pump that is in there.

Does anyone have any suggestions that might be easier - and less stressful to the other fish - than dismantling the entire tank?

Thank you!!

Ps: I put food in them for now while I regroup


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I dont know how realy big and dip is the opening but did you try with your finger???


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Yan7gin said:


> I dont know how realy big and dip is the opening but did you try with your finger???


No  Wish I could! The opening is 2 inches by 3 inches and 12 inches deep, with the outflow tube in the way


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

you could try to make a net out of some wire and some net or fabric material or even a coffee filter


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

or a coat hanger and a nylon stocking


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

christhefish said:


> you could try to make a net out of some wire and some net or fabric material or even a coffee filter





Dietmar said:


> or a coat hanger and a nylon stocking


Very "MacGyver" - I like it, I'll try that. My husband is going to pull the pump out right now.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> I have tried sucking the fish out with a hose, only succeeding to get a mouthful of fish water - yuck.


lmao sorry but that comment was funny, good idea though. Sorry to hear your fish are stuck in there. Dunno what to suggest really. Does the filter part detach at all? Not sure how big the fish are but if they were small enough, maybe a turkey baster? did that with some shrimp, tho I had to cut some of the tip off to make a bigger hole


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just reading this thread and thought I do some research just to see if I find something useful (since I don't have a biocube and have no idea how one works) and I came across this article (need a fish saver for the biocube) on the web that also talks about an inexpensive way of preventing fish from jumping to the backside of the biocube. I'm guessing you're not planning to repeat this process every few nights or so 

Sorry, maybe I should mind my own business... just can't help contributing something


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

cdsgo has a good link
I have seen people use gutter guard from say home depot or any hardware store. it is quarter inch mesh and usually keeps leaves out of rain gutters.
Plastic and easily cut. You could use electrical "zap" straps the kind without the steel inside, all plastic, to tie the gutter guard to existing holes.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have to rig something like this in the future - We are making a little net out of bridal veil and a coathanger right now.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to suggest a tiny fishing rod and a barbless hook.  JK, I hope the fix you are trying works for you.


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 7, 2011)

Use a turkey baster. Might have to cut the end to make the hole bigger.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Success!

My husband made a tiny net, pulled the pump out and caught them!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, congrats keri


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely rig up or buy a fish saver, I've had this problem numerous times in my biocube 29g, but in my case, the 29g is big enough in chamber 3 that I could actually catch them by hand if I removed the pump and return line.

Glad you got it.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your husband made an excellent net, Keri! Very 9-1-1 of him!


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Ya nice job


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear everything went well! I had to build a screen on my filter this week to keep my fire eel from climbing in the darn thing lol Fish seem to end up in the strangest places at times. Nice job on the rescue net btw.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Glad those little guys are ok. Happened to me before as well. :lol: they will likely survive in there for a few weeks.

Not sure what the "savers" are but can also try friction fitting some coarse foam over they top. It is likely that the get scooped in from the overflows rather then jumping over.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Foam is a good idea


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow. that's a pretty awesome net he made


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I cut some 3/4" foam to fit into the filter. Worked Perfectly. Cost me $0.30


----------

